# Minimalist and ocean sailing (new Tread)



## JoCoSailor

*Minimalist and ocean sailing (new Thread)*

This was not loading correctly so I'm trying again....

With great fascination I've been reading several threads about live aboard sailing and Minimalist living like "Are any still in business?", "Family aims to save planet&#8230;" and "Round the world in 80 days." There's another guy Roger Taylor that does this sort of thing. I never seen him mentioned here. He sails are far north has he can in an ACHILLES 24 (ACHILLES 24 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com). Talk about a minimalist. The only electronics on the boat are hand held GPS and running lights. He has a stove, but no sink nor head. He made his own sails, "rebuilt" the boat to be unsinkable. It's Junk Rigged with a mast he made from a lamp post. Since, I have no experience (nor desire) with live aboard sailing or Minimalist living. I like hear to what you guys think about Roger and his boat.

I was able to edit the links out of the original thread and it's working now...So don't reply to this one....thanks

Looks like the links 1 don't show up and 2 cause a problem viewing any post after them.


----------



## JoCoSailor

This looks better

Here's a few links to Roger's web site and couple of his many YouTube videos

 Introduction to the junk-rigged Corribee Mingming
MY SHIP IS SO SMALL: High-Latitude Micro-Cruisers








Full Story (60 Minutes)


----------



## cdy

Still don't see the links - but googled the guy - think I got the right dude, interesting ideas, although not sure how many want to cruise using a bucket on deck as the head, cruising with his 2 boys - I assume he is single - or has a very outdoorsy wife. I wonder what Marine Patrol types would think of his bathroom facilities when they ask to see his head and holding tank - but he is in Europe - possibly more open minded there.


----------



## amwbox

Testing.


----------



## amwbox

Yeah, still can't see any other posts, nor the buttons when in the "Reply to thread" screen, in case anyone in Admin can see this. Something is definititly screwing up your posts. Don't know why.


----------



## Shagbark

Nope - still no links.


----------

